# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Neonics and queens

## fatshark

This popped up in an internet search ... http://www.nature.com/articles/srep14621

_Neonicotinoid pesticides severely affect honey bee queens_ from the Neumann and Gauthier labs. At a quick read through looks to be reasonably well conducted trial though I'd have liked them to measure the thiamethoxam and clothianidin levels in the queens (laying _vs_ not laying or successfully laying _vs_ not laying successfully) as it's not clear whether the effect is directly upon the Q or indirectly on the workers who then raise the Q.

----------


## Jon

and a small sample size as well.

----------

